

Tablet baton passes from Apple to Android - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/tablet-baton-passes-apple-android/

======
briandear
Yeah ok. Considering the source is "linuxgizmos.com" Just measuring
"shipments" is a ridiculous metric because Mororola shipped millions of their
tablets, yet most of them were shipped right back. Shipments do not equal end-
user sales.

